# Congratulations Johnathan!



## KellyLR

I'm excited when I see a CPC-A get a job.  This guy posted his info here a few weeks ago and I saw it.  Since he was in my area, ah heck, why not help out if i can.  Timing was perfect a colleague was looking for an entry type person for charge entry position a few weeks later and I hooked Johnathan up and HE got the job!

I sincerely wish that more seasoned CPC's would help our young and fresh minds get the encouragement and help they need to make a successful transition into this field.  There is plenty of room and something for everybody.

Congrats Johnathan and see you soon!


----------



## jticbs

*Thank you Kelly*

As Kelly mentioned, I am a newly grad CPC who is eager about this field but face many obsticles as being seen as little or no experience when come to job search. There were time when I want to give up and go back to my own job until I read an article on AAPC website about job. It tells me I need to networking with people and make yourself visible to other by attending local chapter meeting and introduce yourself as a newbee and is hungry to look for job. I did this and this is how I met Kelly, an experience CPC, who reaches out to help newbee like me. Like Kelly said, I wish that more experienced CPC or any employer can do like Kelly to bridge the gap between school and real world experience to help out inexperienced new grad but dedicated and enthusiastic to get started on their new career.


----------



## hoobavent

Congrats,  I would love to meet you both in person since you're in California.  By any chance are you guys in SoCal?  If so where?  I would like to get some advice from you both.  I am a CPC-A as well and am given a chance to do some part time coding in the company I work for.  I just want to talk to someone in the same case as mine on how they handled the first day.


----------



## KellyLR

*Where in So Cal r u?*

We are in Los Alamitos/Orange County area.  You can email me tippyran@yahoo.com


----------



## myeo

Great story.  Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## hoobavent

KellyLR said:


> We are in Los Alamitos/Orange County area.  You can email me tippyran@yahoo.com



How did you handle your first day as a coder?  Im going in tomorrow to be trained as a coder but is there anything I should be ready for?  Any advice you can give me would be very much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## KellyLR

*Trained as a Coder?*

Aren't you already trained as a Coder?  Giggle...i guess you have first day jitters. Stay confident and listen to your new work buddies...experience and training are two sides of the same coin, you'll get there.

Best Regards


----------



## jticbs

*Networking to fellow coder*

TO: The Coder with email named Hoobavent,

How have you been doing with coding job? I am doing ok. I guess we have to start from bottom and work our way up. Anyway, I would like to meet you and discuss more. Where are you in California? I resides in Garden Grove. You can message me at jt.icbs@gmail.com. Thanks.

Johnathan Tran


----------



## medcoder9

I envy you. Unfortunately my local chapter forum here is very inactive.  I hope to meet someone as helpful as you Kelly. I need a job.

But since you are in LA and I am in IL, I want you to know, I have no problem relocating. So if you can recommend an opening in your area, I'd appreciate it.


----------

